# First 3D walk cycle



## Sloterdriek (Dec 17, 2017)

i have made my first walking animation in cinema4D.
i think it looks a bit of,







Feel free to give any kind feedback I love to hear some.


----------



## LadyLyreBird (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, lovely work! What a cute character!
Your walk animation is pretty great, I think if you add a bit more clavicle and hip movement, it'll look more relaxed and natural.


----------



## Sloterdriek (Dec 17, 2017)

LadyLyreBird said:


> Wow, lovely work! What a cute character!
> Your walk animation is pretty great, I think if you add a bit more clavicle and hip movement, it'll look more relaxed and natural.



Thanks for the feed back!

i kinda totally forgot to animate some cavicle movement.

so there is a point to improve.


----------



## king1235 (Dec 18, 2017)

Your walk animation is pretty great, I think if you add a bit more clavicle and hip movement, it'll look more relaxed and natural.


*مستر اندرويد
اندرويد*


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 18, 2017)

The anatomy is way way off, a walk cycle is usually a loop 360 around the character while it walks. This is kind of cute but strange. hmmm.


----------



## Sloterdriek (Dec 18, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> The anatomy is way way off, a walk cycle is usually a loop 360 around the character while it walks. This is kind of cute but strange. hmmm.



When i was preparing the character i noiticed that the head was a tiny bit enormous in size. 

maby it's time for some anatomy lessons


----------

